# Footware



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

Been wearing LL Bean duck shoes for years and the bottom has worn out. What "slip on" footwear do folks use that give good support. I can't stop and tie laces every time I venture into and out of the shop.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I wear Birkenstock super-birki clogs sometimes. I don't
like them for long sessions on concrete though because
they are very tough and the sole is hard like Vibram. 
They last for a long, long time and the insoles are
replaceable. If you have a wide foot like I do, the
extra toe room is nice. Some people wear them for
longs shifts in hospitals and restaurants. I suppose
one could add a more cushy insole underneath the 
cork insole the comes with them.

Crocs are more cushy but nowhere near as 
hard-wearing.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

wolverine durashock slip on boots.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Sperry Classic Top Siders, custom made ML Leddy cowboy boots, or my Merrell Wilderness boots. The Merrells probably wouldn't help you much cause they're a pain in the tail to lace up multiple times a day.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

For slip ons I were Croc Specialist or Merrel Jungle Moc. The Specialist is a really comfortable all day wear type of shoe. No pesky holes in the shoe so wet grass and puddles no big deal. Has a raised heel so a little extra protection and increased arch support. With me wearing them everyday they last about a year before they are slick on the bottom, but at 30 bucks no big deal. Now typically you can find one of the colors on sale for under 20 bucks. The last ones I bought were the "army" green and paid 17 bucks from Crocs online.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

No slip ons here. Steeltoe tie ups.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have been wearing these for about 6 months. They are comfortable on the concrete floor. HTH


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have tried many different shoes to wear in my shop and ended up buying the Clarks brand slip on shoes. foe me they are by far the most comfortable shoes for working in my shop all day…and I spend alot of 12+ hour days in my shop at least 6 days a week. I like them so much I just ordered a second pair about 2 weeks ago. They are only around $90 a pair and worth every penny. *If my feets are happy then I am happy…!*


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I second the Merrel Jungle Moc. Slip on, They're a hiking boot company. The mocs are as tough as a hiking boot but feel like a comfortable sneaker. They slip on and are actually quite dressy. I have a pair I've worn nearly every day for 4 years. Work, shop, play, etc. They still look good and the sole has lots of tread left. $59.95 at Amazon. Also, some styles/colors come in wide. Wide is very wide in this case. I normally take a EEEE width and they're comfy. The wife has some and I got some for my daughters.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Acorn slipper shoes or tie up New balance motion control walking shoes when I feel like wearing tie up shoes in the shop.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Merrel Jungle Mocs here. When it's really cold, I wear my Gore Tex Jungle Mocs (made by Merrel but only available through Cabelas)


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Merrel, I told my wife to bury me with them on my feet as they are so comfortable.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

No slip-ons … I wear Caterpillar work shoes, and use anti-fatigue mats at the bench, lathe, cabinet saw, etc.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

I wore boat shoes or boots in the shop for years but sore knees and hips have led me to favor running shoes and it really helps (same reason people have those squishy mats I think). As convenience and comfort continue to eclipse style and durabilty, I guess I'll eventually be wearing those clunky beige sneakers with the Velcro straps, but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Crocs. And when it's cold and I wear socks there is a nice polka dot pattern on my socks from saw dust. Wife doesn't like it. You can't wear Crocs out. Double knee replacements and they do well. The medical folks recommended them to me but I already owned several pairs.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

Crocs…crocs. I ha ha…I don't get it. crocs, really, crocs…seriously…crocs.
Ha. I am so amused by the fact that dudes wear crocs, and…ha, ha ha, wear crocs..
in public like in public. oh well…..i wear boots, always have, always will, but that's besides the point, i didn't want to even say i wear boots, but…crocs, wtf. I wear Wolverine Men's Boots. In my shop, if you came in to work, help me out, or add design influences, and you were wearing a pair of Mthfckin Croc's, I'd automatically make you change your footwear in my shop…croc's, ha


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

weridos…I wear boots, all day, every day


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

I wear steel toed step in boots. The reason for the boots is that I do not like saw dust in my socks, so my wife says. The steel toes are my idea to keep my toes safe. Later John


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Birkenstock Footprints Alton










3 years everyday and still comfortable. 
Best investment for my feet I've ever made.
On concrete hospital floors all day….


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Steve. Guess what? I don't care what you think about crocs.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

ahh, crocs…boots, whtever, sorry I insulted your feet, but I'd never wear a sandal in my woodshop


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

crocs…ha


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

I wear Florsheim, confortech,non-slip, steel toes. I bought these two years ago to wear on my shops concrete floor, They are extremely comfortable and wear like iron. Lace-ups.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

As much as I have liked the comfort of just shoes… experience has taught me that venturing into my shop with my habits is just not good without steel toes. While I am no a crocs person..(sorry *cutworm* it is on my personal list of things a man shouldn't wear…that said I did get a Mario Batali autograph in the pits at nascar 2 years ago…. yes.. very confusing) I don't like wearing boots. So I have bounced from sneaker versions of steel toes for years. From steve's at walmart to catapillars. I will be trying redwings next. Although those wolverines look good for a slip on with steel toe…. couldn't tell if they are availiable with a nail shield.


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

OP here. I understand and agree that crocs are for internal use only. I'm a weekend warrior and my key point was to get a slip-on so that when I need to run into my basement shop for a session then return to my living area with cream carpets and hardwoods - I want a quick on/off shoe. Looks like the Merrel or Carter will do. If I have to stop and lace, I either won't go venture into the shop or when I come back upstairs I won't remove the shoes.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Georgia Boots, Romeo's with good insoles. No laces, pull on, durable, at about $60. or so, affordable. I am a tech at a busy auto repair shop and can get over a year's worth of serious abuse out of them.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)




----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Greg, your shoes are as cool as your boxes.

Steve, really? Heh, heh, really? You want to go down that road? In boots, heh, heh. Man, it takes all kinds, I guess.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Apparently 'Wolverines' make your dick bigger?...orrrr….?

" In my shop, if you came in to work, help me out, or add design influences, and you were wearing a pair of Mthfckin Croc's, I'd automatically make you change your footwear in my shop…croc's, ha"

In MY shop, if you came in to work, help me out, or add design influences, and had an attitude like that, I'd throw you ass out regardless of what you have on your feet!

Hard toes are mandatory in my shop, but not because they make you more of a man, a better woodworker, or designer. Thats for DAMN sure.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Redwing steel toe boots with laces. They give excellent support and protection, are comfortable, last a long time, and feel like they are already broke in when you get them new. They are so comfortable to me that I wear them seven days a week.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I second the Redwings. Except for my New Balance sneakers, every other shoe and boot I own are Redwings. I used to have plantar fascitis and could hardly walk. Even without doing the exercises to stretch the tendons, they work. Also, they have a moldable insert that you heat and form to your feet, like an inexpensive orthotic ($50 instead of $400).


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

X2 Charles and Jack

12 hrs a day on concrete, 5-6 days a week.
I wear the 2412's.

They're waterproof and insulated so I use them for hunting as well.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*Greg* do they make them in a steel toe!!!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

My shop shoes are whatever I happen to be wearing. Sometimes a pair of Skechers Mariner Utility oxfords, sometimes a pair of Georgia Boots 6" Loggers, and sometimes a pair of Crocs. And I swear by the comfort, quality, and durability of all three.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Steve? Too much caffine? Run out of anti-depressants?
Bill


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

yes…anti-depressants…damn


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

OP here. My current predicament. Send cash (or shoes).


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Look. Come July I will have been wearing steel toes for 40 years darn near every day. I wear them on occasions in the shop but prefer comfort. I'm a hobbiest and sorry but I cut grass, wade creeks, swim in the lake, jet ski, and wear the same pair of filthy crocs out to dinner. I have 2 fake knees and they do great with them. I wear Red Wings at work. On my feet a lot. Dress up shoes are Jungle Mocs. 
@ tony. The Wolverines didn't help me with size. .......


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

No slip-on shoes here.

Red Wing boots.


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

Are those two left hand feets? Wierd.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

OP. Crocs makes a very similar shoe. What size do you wear? I'll send you a pair of mine. I wear those in the winter when it's wet. Worst thing about the crocs are that they will shock the crap out of you in the winter when you get out of the car. My Red Wings are ESD - a requirement at work and they are nice because you don't get shocked in them.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I where cross trainers. My feet like them


----------

